# Thoughts on Newegg



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

I just made a decent-size order on Newegg today for some hardware I'll be setting up for my employer. It being Friday, I didn't expect it to ship out till Monday, but a few hours after the order I got two e-mails with the tracking numbers. This reminded me of my overall satisfaction with Newegg. I bought the parts to my first custom build through them, and I've been buying stuff on and off through them for the last three years, and they've always been top notch. I was wondering who else here has bought stuff with them, and what y'all think.

One example: I bought one of their "shell shocker" deals (software for another employer) a while back, and it came with a "free gift" of a wireless mouse. The mouse wasn't added to the cart, but I didn't know how that was supposed to work so I assumed it was normal. However, when the software shipped out the next day, I saw that there was no mouse mentioned. I contacted support and asked them, and the agent fixed it for me immediately, setting up a $0 order and even expediting shipping such that the mouse and software came at the same time. I used that mouse for the better part of two years 

Also, has anyone used Newegg business? They sell server HW of course, so have any providers here ever bought your server stuff through them for your business?


----------



## shovenose (May 31, 2013)

I love Newegg ordered thousands of dollars just this year.


----------



## notFound (May 31, 2013)

I just wish there was a Newegg style company here. Great prices compared to here too.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 31, 2013)

Newegg is awesome! Love the free shipping that ends up being 2 day free shipping.

The prices are pretty good compared to Frys or well.. thats all we have nearby.

NCIX is the Canadian equivalent of Newegg / Microcache is the brick and mortar equivalent I believe.


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

notFound said:


> I just wish there was a Newegg style company here. Great prices compared to here too.


Where's here, if you don't mind my asking? 



WebSearchingPro said:


> Newegg is awesome! Love the free shipping that ends up being 2 day free shipping.


Yeah, supposed to be three day, but often less  The nice thing is, I also have ShopRunner, so now I'm guaranteed two-day. Plus their warehouse is in NJ and I'm in New England, so it works out well.



WebSearchingPro said:


> NCIX is the Canadian equivalent of Newegg / Microcache is the brick and mortar equivalent I believe.


I take it you're from Canada, ever tried Newegg.ca?


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2013)

Newegg is great.  You don't need a Newegg Business account to buy server hardware though


----------



## shovenose (May 31, 2013)

Zach said:


> Newegg is great.  You don't need a Newegg Business account to buy server hardware though


I don't see the point of getting a Newegg Business account... better to sign up for MALabs or Ingram Micro or both


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 31, 2013)

This one time, I got a free watch that said Newegg.

It was a nice watch.

Then I lost it.


----------



## Chronic (May 31, 2013)

I envy everyone who gets to use Newegg, wish there was a similar alternative here.


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

Zach said:


> Newegg is great.  You don't need a Newegg Business account to buy server hardware though


Oh yeah, I knew that. I guess it did come across that way though. It just seems that if you're a business that's going to be buying servers you might use Newegg business. I'm under the impression that you get discounts as a business user, but I might be wrong. And also it's just more geared towards enterprise/business grade/type equipment.


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Oh yeah, I knew that. I guess it did come across that way though. It just seems that if you're a business that's going to be buying servers you might use Newegg business. I'm under the impression that you get discounts as a business user, but I might be wrong. And also it's just more geared towards enterprise/business grade/type equipment.


Yeah I think you may be able to get discounts as a business member.  I never really saw the need to apply for a business membership.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 31, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I take it you're from Canada, ever tried Newegg.ca?


Nope, Texas.. I just hear high praises about NCIX.


----------



## wdq (May 31, 2013)

I have both a normal Newegg account and a Newegg Business account. Prices fluctuate on both so sometimes things are cheaper on Newegg and sometimes things are cheaper on Newegg Business. Each site also has their own set of exclusive deals. I typically only use my plain old Newegg account.


----------



## BK_ (May 31, 2013)

I ordered every part of my > $1k custom desktop build from Newegg Canada. No matter where I compared, each component I wanted was cheaper (when including shipping).

Only thing I was a little sad about was the fact that they shipped half of it from Ontario, and the other half from one of their US warehouses. The US stuff arrived before the Ontario stuff.... Don't tempt me when I'm not able to start assembling then and there!  Other than that, I've been very satisfied with Newegg.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 31, 2013)

Personally I love using Newegg.com, they are my go to for pricing and getting a general idea on availability of a product.  I have only had a few issues over the years of business with them that usually stemmed from one of their promotion codes not working correctly with their Paypal payment gateway.  It seems with their Paypal gateway they have no immediate way to fix the issue (they have to get a developer involved) so they usually end up telling you to pay full price an that they will refund you the difference as soon as it ships.  While this isn't a huge deal, there have been a few occasions where I simply didn't have the extra money at the time to pay for the extra cost, so it was quite frustrating to deal with. At least one occasion I had to resort to just not purchasing the item.  Other than this, however, I have had nothing but good experiences with them. The free shipping is great and even though "eggsaver" says 4-7 days I usually end up with my order in hand in about 3-4 days.

My last purchase form them was a wireless router for a client, and they defiantly had the best deal on it that I could find.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> their promotion codes not working correctly with their Paypal payment gateway



Never had anything like this happen to me. My biggest beef is the "free gifts" when I _don't_ want them, since they can't be removed. This is especially bad because coupons don't apply to "combo items". For instance a while ago Newegg had a coupon going for a bunch of Rosewill (house brand) wireless equipment, but since the wireless card I wanted came with a USB cradle, I couldn't apply the coupon to it  Other than that, as I said, I've been satisfied.


----------



## jarland (May 31, 2013)

Love newegg. Only place I'll go to buy or build a computer (unless an Apple, then Southlake store).


----------



## Marc M. (May 31, 2013)

Been working with NewEgg for 10 years, they are still our primary supplier for our hardware business simply because of their awesome customer service and support. There have been glitches here and there but most of the time they've stepped up and fixed them.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 31, 2013)

I <3 NewEgg, my favorite online retailer. Been using them for over 10 years now. Highly recommended.


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

marcm said:


> Been working with NewEgg for 10 years





matt_securedspeed said:


> Been using then for over 10 years now.


Didn't even know they'd been around that long!


----------



## Tux (May 31, 2013)

I ordered parts for my custom build mostly from Newegg. They're epic.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 1, 2013)

My experiences have been mixed with Newegg. Anymore, if I can find it on Amazon, I go that route, otherwise Newegg it is.


----------



## qps (Jun 1, 2013)

I think NewEgg needs to invest in some better packing materials.  Many of their boxes arrive damaged.  I also think that the NewEgg logo on the outside of the box is an indicator to UPS to try to do as much damage to the box as possible.

I rarely have problems with SuperBiiz or Amazon, so many of our orders are going there now.


----------



## Kairus (Jun 1, 2013)

I love newegg although I haven't shopped there in a while. They're great to work with, fast shipping, easy RMAs, no real issues. Newegg and Amazon fill probably 95% of my online shopping.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 1, 2013)

qps said:


> I think NewEgg needs to invest in some better packing materials.  Many of their boxes arrive damaged.  I also think that the NewEgg logo on the outside of the box is an indicator to UPS to try to do as much damage to the box as possible.
> 
> I rarely have problems with SuperBiiz or Amazon, so many of our orders are going there now.


Hmmm... Never had any such problems myself.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jun 1, 2013)

<3 Newegg.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 1, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Hmmm... Never had any such problems myself.


Me neither! I once ordered just an OEM hard drive (meaning no retail packaging) and they put it in a very small box. I watched the UPS guy throw it over the gate (at my old house there was a ~2.5ft high gate)... but it still worked.

Out of the hundreds of things I've ordered I have yet to receive anything that either was DOA, didn't work right, or needed to be replaced under warranty.

Though lately a lot of stuff has been coming via OnTrac I think they are using UPS less.

When I built my own computer last time they split it into three orders (case, everything else, something else) one came UPS, one OnTrac, one FedEx it was bizarre lol.


----------



## Zach (Jun 1, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Didn't even know they'd been around that long!


http://web.archive.org/web/20010202062800/http://www.newegg.com/

Jan. 1st 2001


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 11, 2013)

2 1/2 hours from order placed to shipped out with tracking number. Be here in two days. I  :wub: Newegg


----------



## rds100 (Jun 11, 2013)

I really wish there was Newegg.eu


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> 2 1/2 hours from order placed to shipped out with tracking number. Be here in two days. I  :wub: Newegg


They have some nice supermicro mobile rack that I was thinking about ordering..

a bit off topic just curious about the serverhub deal for $6.99/mo.. how did you get the free cPanel? and how is the service so far?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 11, 2013)

earl said:


> a bit off topic just curious about the serverhub deal for $6.99/mo.. how did you get the free cPanel? and how is the service so far?


A lot off topic, but anyway... The service is fine, but I think you may have me confused with someone else. I don't have cPanel on the server, and I did not get a free license.


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> A lot off topic, but anyway... The service is fine, but I think you may have me confused with someone else. I don't have cPanel on the server, and I did not get a free license.


Yes I think I did, it was 24khost that said it came with free cPanel but the server was overloaded.. still a good deal thought considering the 5 IP's, thanks..


----------



## earl (Jun 11, 2013)

I wanted to build something like this! but those mobile racks are $100 each set at Newegg..


----------

